# eggs = gas help!



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Whenever DH and I eat eggs, especially eating them more plain (like scrambled eggs compared to them cooked into something) we both get gas that smells like sulphur!!! Is this a bad sign?

We both like eggs and we feel like they are nutritious for us, but damn I can't live this way! Our whole bedroom reeks when we wake up in the morning! Not to mention what my coworkers must think!

Is there anything we can do to help fix this? More probiotics (we forget to take them)? Something we could eat with to help digest?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

maybe your sulphur pathways are depleted. try taking some serious epsom salt baths (go check out the healing the gut thread in H&H - one of the most recent posts discussed this matter in detail).


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
maybe your sulphur pathways are depleted. try taking some serious epsom salt baths (go check out the healing the gut thread in H&H - one of the most recent posts discussed this matter in detail).

That was my thought as well.


----------

